# Any ASCT (k9) members here?



## Misty Wegner

My SAR team has a new member who introduced me to ASCT and it's testing. I will be attending a conference in Oct and testing hopefully for level I and II in trailing. I really like their ideas and professionalism. Since we have a lot of LEO's here I was curious if anyone else was a member or tested their dogs through them..


----------



## Sarah Platts

I went to their website but couldn't bring up their criteria. If you have a copy can you send it to me PM?

I would be curious of the differences between BH trailing and SAR trailing. And what consists of a Level I and level II.

HOw much are they charging you to test?


----------



## Misty Wegner

It is a 3 day conferences with classes and hands on courses. Testing is mixed in. The 3 days is $295 testing included. I will try to upload criteria. But can give a short synopsis (also will be certifying through NSDA and Shekinah K9 which is a mother team to our team) 

Level I is a 3/4 mile trail with scent article, PLS and direction of travel known, aged 30 minutes and a half hour allotment of time. 

Level II is 1.5 miles aged several hours, cross tracks, road crossings, etc known PLS and I believe direction of travel (but not sure), 45 minutes alloted. 

Level III is similar with no know direction of travel, suburban setting with many road crossings.. 

There is a level IV but I'm not sure what that entails. They have specific testing for SAR as opposed to police dog as well as disaster, area search, HRD, narcotics, bomb detection, arson etc... So my testing will be for SAR tracking /trailing. I will try to upload what I was sent by my friend, but I am awaiting their response to an email with updated criteria (her testing was done in 2013).


----------



## Sarah Platts

You need to let me know how you like the seminar. I've sent the organization an email asking for the standards. I wish they had a list of who their U.S. instructors are.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Hmm.. I will see if I can find that out... Definitely will keep you posted


----------



## Nick Hrycaj

I have taken and been impressed by an online aggression and a medical class. Having a hard time getting into the other like the e collar one. 

I too will be interested to hear how the cert and subsequent exposure to the organization goes


----------



## Misty Wegner

I will keep everyone posted. What I've learned thus far, is that I can schedule as many levels to test as time and resources permit (and obviously my dog passes). Retest of course would be marked with a time frame be it retest at earliest convenience or 3mos,6mos,etc... From those I've talked to that have taken tests, certification and/or conferences both LE and public have been impressed with what they learned and how the tests were run.... I guess I will find out for myself.. I will sign up for the Oct course end of month..


----------



## Misty Wegner

Bloodhounds test would be the same as SAR tracking trailing... It is listed separately as some are breed specific and want the distinction for other purposes


----------



## Misty Wegner

So the conference was amazing and learned a lot about scent, VOC 'S, how the dog learns, etc.. I took a level 3 and 2 test and failed. My girl had a urinary tract infection and worked hard and was on track, I called the level 2 (1hr aged 2miles in 45minutes) before time (we were within 50meters of our subject and working that way despite heavy winds of varying directions, when I called it due to her eating so much grass and explosive diarrhea and lack of urination) and our time got called 45minutes early accidently on our level 3 test. I mismanaged some time in a scent pool so chalked it all up to learning.. 

Today I took the level 3 test again (15+hr aged track, 1.5 miles long, cross tracks, intersections, water crossings etc within 2hrs) and we passed well within time. My girl still hasn't put the weight she lost in Montana back on, but at 17months she is in that extra lean state anyway... Very proud of her!!


----------



## Sarah Platts

Congratulations to your girl! Sounds like it was a good seminar. Always glad to hear reports back so that others know whether or not to go.


----------



## Misty Wegner

ASCT is all about excellence, knowledge and scientific research. I was really impressed with their college program, mentorship, and the expectations they have for each member (mostly police and military, although alot of SAR members as well).  Their certification levels meet FEMA, NASAR, etc.. While they do not list extensively the footing that will be covered (it is assumed you are prepared for whatever life will throw at you when you test.. As 'real world' as possible, yet fair) and all the requirements (CGC, recommendations from supervising team leader, etc) in their list of criteria, it is all expected. I was very pleased and look forward to the next conference in Montana in May... 

Areli and I will focus now on urban and continue to extend our aged trails until reliability is no longer there. Will focus on Akivah and his certification (probably next year spring or summer) and of course myself and being the best I can be..


----------



## Sarah Platts

Misty Wegner said:


> Areli and I will focus now on urban and continue to extend our aged trails until reliability is no longer there. Will focus on Akivah and his certification (probably next year spring or summer) and of course myself and being the best I can be..


Might want to check the wording on this sentence. "reliability is NO longer there..." :-k


----------



## Misty Wegner

What I mean is there is an age in which scent is more elusive (or not there) and reliability in detection becomes non existent... My focus will be on the average age we get for call out times, and put the older more unreliable aged tracks in sporadically... Probably still doesn't make sense, haha... I knew what I meant, lol


----------



## Sarah Platts

o.k. now that you explain it, I understand where you are coming from. 

I tend to not focus on the age of the trail as to whether the dog can be reliable on it or not. I've had hot tracks be the very devil for the dogs to work and sometimes they are literally all over the place. And I've had aged tracks that were cake walks even though they were very, very old. It just all depends on so much.


----------



## Misty Wegner

You bring up some very good points Sarah. Age does not always mean difficult, although in general, it usually does due to the volatile nature of odor... But training in the time frames one would normally be called out on as a main focus with peripherals on the other ages (super fresh hot and super aged) should give us a good rounding. Moreover, I do need to know a general age in which my girl struggles with reliability (yes, many factors cone into play) so that I can be used most effectively... Obviously I'm talking about a supposed live search... HR work usually has less urgency and more leeway...


----------



## Will Rivers

ASCT is wonderful. I'm currently certified as a Senior Master Handler with ASCT. I am in LE and have a dual purpose Mal. ASCT welcomes anyone and does not put up with the bad mouthing of other organizations or handlers that seems to come with the territory of the Canine World. Their teachings are solid and produce results. Glad to see others on the forum that feel the same way about such a good organization.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Hi Will! Nice to 'meet' you  ASCT has been doing reputable service since the 90's and I am truly blessed to be a part of this organization... Have you been to any of their conferences? Does your department certify/train through ASCT or is this your personal organization? Of any of these questions are to personal I won't be offended if you choose not to answer


----------



## Will Rivers

My Department Certifies through ASCT, however I would remain a member if they didn't. I attend at least one conference a year, normally the one in Colleton, SC. I am also participating in the Bachelor Degree program through London Hanover University. As an ASCT Member we are offered scholarships for classes.


----------



## Misty Wegner

I know about their scholarship programs and am looking into taking some classes.. Really enjoy their conferences and the science (researched) based information.. Hoping to attend the next May conference in Bozeman, MT.


----------

